# For those who want to know what its like to be a man eating shark



## Thunderchild (Feb 18, 2006)

www.jawsthegame.com

not for the feint of heart


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 19, 2006)

*Does it cost anything 2 download Thunderchild?*


----------



## Thunderchild (Feb 19, 2006)

not the demo


----------

